# 2005 Pathfinder, VDC Re-programming



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

According to an article on http://www.nissannews.com/ Nissan dealers will, without charge, reprogram the VDC to eliminate a "tip-up" hazard experienced in certain manoeuvers.

Here's the text:

Nissan Implements Product Improvement for 2005 Nissan Pathfinder [June 10, 05]

GARDENA, Calif. (June 10, 2005) – During recent NCAP dynamic maneuvering tests by the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA), the 2005 Nissan Pathfinder experienced a “tip-up” under certain test conditions. As this result was unexpected, Nissan proactively approached NHTSA to better understand the Pathfinder’s performance in this test. Nissan determined the root cause and implemented a product improvement by reprogramming the Vehicle Dynamic Control (VDC) system installed on all Pathfinder models at the factory. Subsequent tests by NHTSA confirmed there was no “tip-up” after the VDC was updated. In addition, to avoid any concerns by current Pathfinder owners and to promote customer satisfaction, Nissan dealers will reprogram the VDC on their vehicle free of charge. Nissan will begin sending letters notifying 2005 Pathfinder owners of this offer at the end of June 2005.


----------



## generic (Apr 30, 2005)

I posted that link a while back and got no repsponse. Surprising considering it is a free upgrade to my way of thinking.

I tried to get the dealership to reprogram the VDC when I picked up my truck last week but was told they would not get the infomration until sometime in July to do the work. 

If anyone out there finds that they can get the reporgramming done please post. 

If this was a perfect world I could download it myself, burn it to a cd and feed it to the radio and have the truck reprogram itself


----------



## cwescapexlt4x4 (Feb 18, 2005)

generic said:


> I posted that link a while back and got no repsponse. Surprising considering it is a free upgrade to my way of thinking.
> 
> I tried to get the dealership to reprogram the VDC when I picked up my truck last week but was told they would not get the infomration until sometime in July to do the work.
> 
> ...


:crazy: 
_* HA HA HA HA HA * _ 
If this was a perfect world I could download it myself, burn it to a cd and feed it to the radio and have the truck reprogram itself  :crazy:


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

generic, 
sorry for not going to the trouble to do a search first to see if this matter had been posted.

cwescapexlt4x4, 
actually the idea of self-reprogramming embedded computers isn't so unlikely. Some digital camera manufacturers are issuing firmware updates their customers can install, but downloading from the Internet and loading into the cameras via the memory chips. Presumably something like that could be done with a pc and cable connection to the vehicle. You probably know lots of "tuners" are reprogramming their car computers. Our car has had its transmission reprogrammed, with definite improvements in operation and probably reliability.


----------



## generic (Apr 30, 2005)

X-Traction said:


> generic,
> sorry for not going to the trouble to do a search first to see if this matter had been posted.


Don't be i'm glad someone else brought it up.


----------



## jetmechG550 (Jun 12, 2005)

cwescapexlt4x4 said:


> :crazy:
> _* HA HA HA HA HA * _
> If this was a perfect world I could download it myself, burn it to a cd and feed it to the radio and have the truck reprogram itself  :crazy:


We do it on airplanes, the technology is there, it's just the auto industry isn't ready to let the average joe do it since they spent so much time taking the ability away from the shadetree mechanic. :cheers:


----------



## cwescapexlt4x4 (Feb 18, 2005)

jetmechG550 said:


> We do it on airplanes, the technology is there, it's just the auto industry isn't ready to let the average joe do it since they spent so much time taking the ability away from the shadetree mechanic. :cheers:


Agreed, to think that an automaker will "allow" end users to do this... it may be some time before this happens...


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

cwescapexlt4x4 said:


> Agreed, to think that an automaker will "allow" end users to do this... it may be some time before this happens...


So, they could make it wireless and reprogram your vehicle while you sleep, or even while you are on the road! One can only imagine the possibilities and side effects - lawyers will love it!

"If you, or a loved one have been a victum of GM ECM Onroad Reprogram Syndrome, you could be entitled to a large cash settlement. Don't delay, call the offices of Schmucks and Moore."


----------



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

did hear any information from your dealer about this upgrade.


----------



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

i got the notice and i'll bring my truck this saturday.


----------



## BlkMax (Jan 18, 2005)

ak47m203 said:


> i got the notice and i'll bring my truck this saturday.


 I also received the recall Saturday.


----------



## patrick39 (May 24, 2005)

I got the letter today and I will call the dealer tomorrow. Anyone knows how long will that service be?


----------



## Kojo62 (Dec 26, 2004)

I just got a notice in the mail today about it. Here is the actual text, as scanned in from the mailing:



> Dear Nissan Owner:
> 
> Nissan has decided to provide all owners of 2005 Pathfinders with a product improvement to the Vehicle Dynamic Control (VDC) system.
> 
> ...


This notice leaves me with a question, since it doesn't say if this only applies to early PF builds (mine's an October build) or all 2005s. I guess I would assume they'll only send mailings out to those VINs that it applies to ... but if I had a later build, I'm not so sure I'd be comfortable making that assumption.

And I see the Nissan News article posted above doesn't clarify the "cutoff-date" either.


----------



## patrick39 (May 24, 2005)

I talked to the dealer yesterday and they said it will take about 2-3 hours to do the reprogramming and I will also mention the windows rattling problem, so probably my Pathy needs to stay in the shop for the whole day.

My Pathy was build in April, so I guess the cutoff day would be mid May to late May.


----------



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

i woke up very early maybe around 6am and wait for an hour in line in service area i think i spend a gallon of gas just for that and then the tech told me ohh we don't have the software for this yet still waiting for the download. i hate my dealer i will not go there anymore the lady that scheduled me should know that they don't have it yet. that's why i re-schedule it in a different dealer just 5 minutes in my house. they said it's not a problem.


----------



## Kojo62 (Dec 26, 2004)

I went and talked to my service guys yesterday about this. They gave me an estimate of only 45 minutes for the reprogramming.

I have an appointment to get it done Wednesday. They said they could actually do it while I wait, but I'll probably just leave it with them until after work.


----------



## patrick39 (May 24, 2005)

For those of you who have already done the VDC reprogramming, can you tell the difference? I mean how do you know your dealer had actually reprogrammed the VDC? Does the VDC become more sensitive than before? (too bad we don't have any snow now, so it is hard to test whether it works differently than before)


----------



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

my truck just went to upgrade the vdc and after 6 hours they called me and they can't upgrade it because the reprogramming card is not communicating/error msg with their computer. i asked them if the error happens while it's connected to my truck and it's not, because it may screw everything in my car's computer. i told them i wil only upgrade after they successfully done it with 3 or 5 cars. mine is the first one supposed to be.


----------



## patrick39 (May 24, 2005)

I did it today plus fixing the rattling windows and it took them 3 hours all together.


----------



## SD90 (Dec 2, 2006)

I guess this would already be done on the 06 Pathfinder?


----------

